# teardrop tail light



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of a supplier for a light similar to the one pictured below, it needs to be in red though.

if it's split white/red that would be fine, but I can only find orange ones.

Kev.

PS it's to fit as a high level marker light on the side of the MH just below the roof line at the rear to replace one that keeps catching branches and getting broken.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Where's the pic, Kev?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:



> Where's the pic, Kev?


Ah :!: The king has no clothes :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I bet he is a bit chilly around his teardrops then!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Does anyone know of a supplier for a light similar to the one pictured below, it needs to be in red though.
> 
> if it's split white/red that would be fine, but I can only find orange ones.
> 
> ...


Without the benefit of a photo, I would guess it is the same as the red/white ones I've had to buy twice in the last year, and for the same reason  
I got them from Highbridge where they had dozens so I guess they a very standard item ( but maybe not on your very nice MH:wink: )so I would think that any sizable m/h shop would have them . But then............... :evil:
The complete fitting was about £7


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now I have your attention, have look at the OP, I could have sworn I'd posted it, but it's there now.

Kev


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Now I have your attention, have look at the OP, I could have sworn I'd posted it, but it's there now.
> 
> Kev


I knew it, your very nice MH wouldn't have bog standard ones like ours  
Bet yours will eventually cost you more than £7 when you eventually find one :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As it happens our are the same as you get from the local caravan spares place but I don't want those cheap and nasty things that catch on every twig, hence the search for some tapered teardrop ones, then they'll just glide through unmarked hopefully, but I can only ever fine orange.

Red please or red and white but with red at the fat end.

Kev.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As it happens our are the same as you get from the local caravan spares place but I don't want those cheap and nasty things that catch on every twig, hence the search for some tapered teardrop ones, then they'll just glide through unmarked hopefully, but I can only ever fine orange.
> 
> Red please or red and white but with red at the fat end.
> 
> Kev.


It makes a change from people searching for solutions to problems that don't exist :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TDG said:


> I knew it, your very nice MH wouldn't have bog standard ones like ours
> Bet yours will eventually cost you more than £7 when you eventually find one :wink:


Why do you keep referring to it as a very nice MH, not that it isn't, but you say it twice, :? :? am I missing something :? :? (apart from a red teardrop light)

Kev


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz try this site >>>SIDE MARKERS<<<


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Richard,

I tried them a while back they have nothing suitable.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

this looks good but not what I was looking for, a good source for the RV Crowd though.

light refreshment

Kev.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Stumbled across this site: Scroll down.

http://www.nfauto.co.uk/lights_reflectors_repeaters.htm

Just in case you didn't find your teardrop lights = these might be of use.

Cheers

David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks David,

I had another look at the positioning of the light this morning, and a teardrop wouldn't actually cure the problem.

I'm thinking of removing the existing light (see pic below) and mounting something on the rear, there is a garage below the light so wiring it isn't a problem.

Finding something which will fit at that angle might be though.

Kev.

PS pic taken before I get on the roof this W/E, now the leavers have stopped dropping on it


----------

